# Lathe spindle collet -- from junk!



## willthedancer (Jan 26, 2017)

Ever wonder what to do with those bent Jacobs chuck arbors?  Runs within a thou.


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 26, 2017)

what a great idea


----------

